# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 GBKey Fast Unlocker 释享饲 :  GB-Key Release + GBKEY Huawei Module Release... Free for limited time !!!!

## mohamed73

*GB-KEY Ver 1.76* *Released*  What's New  *SAMSUNG Qualcomm Direct Unlock with USB Cable* 
- Direct Unlock (no Patch)
- No Root Needed 
This solution should work in almost all Qcom Smsung, After Beta test  version, this is Release (Recommended to use always latest version) 
Reports of test in sticky thread  
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]   Download latest version of GBKEY from following link  *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]* 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  GB-KEY HUAWEI FAST UNLOCKER
NEW MODULE HUAWEI - NEW SOFTWARE 
(FREE FOR ALL GB-KEY USERS FOR NEXT 10 DAYS)  *What s New*  
New Huawei Module, is a separatly sw to service HUAWEI phones 
- Direct Unlock with USB Cable
- No root needed
- No select model needed (models detected automatically)
- No bootloader unlock needed
- Servicing in Manufacturer mode 
You just need put phone in manufacturer mode, select Port manually than click Unlock botton. 
Supported Qcom and Hi-Silicon CPU, post logs and reports or any bug/model not supported, and we will add as soon as possible. 
How to proceed :
  Code:
 - Power On Phone
- Dial : "*#*#2846579#*#*"
- Project Menu_>Background settings_>USB ports settings_>Manufacture mode
- Connect phone and install drivers (轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ])
- Select Port Manually (DBAdapter for Qcom, Android Adapter PCUI for Hi-Silicon)
- Click Unlock Botton 
Sample of Unlock Process (Less than 5 sec):
  Code:
 Detecting...
Detected : (Qualcomm)  DBAdapter Reserved Interface (COM15)
Authenticating...
Connecting...
Connected to server Ok
Checking GBKey...
GBKey Ok
Requesting Info...
Authenticacion Passed
Reading Info...
---------- Version Info -----------
MSM8x25V100R001C00B192_BOOT
MSM8x25V100R001C00B192_AMSS Oct 12 201314:46:51
U8951N-1V100R001C00B008_EFS
MSM8x25_U8951 .VerA
G510-0100V100R001C224B199_APPSBOOT
G510-0100V100R001C224B199_KERNEL
G510-0100V100R001C224B199_SYSIMG
MSM8225
-----------------------------------
IMEI            : 868xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
SN              : 9M1XMU13CC015944
Bootloader code : 2413418510621625
Unlocking...
Connecting...
Connected to server Ok
Checking GBKey...
GBKey Ok
Requesting Info...
Unlocked Ok
Finished.  Download from following link  轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
 N.B. :
- This module is offred free for all GBKEY Users during next 10 days, after that, it will be a Paied pack.
- All Huawei Phones will be added, and all features (Unlock, Repair sec, Repair imei... )  
** Any post of thanks or out of thread (Update) will be deleted. 
Best Regards

----------

